
Technology Adoption Life-cycle - jkuria
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Technology_adoption_life_cycle
======
tannhaeuser
IMHO it's worth to point out that IT "innovations" in this decade are born out
of maturing internet economies rather than driven by end-user demand and
technology limitations.

For example, the push for "the cloud" and "solutions" like Docker (and the
obscene complexity of orchestration tools around it) mostly benefit cloud
providers who want to sell large amounts of containers, which they can offer
at really low cost due to the increased density afforded by Docker compared to
dedicated or virtual servers. At the same time, they can't be held responsible
for eg. DNS miconfigurations or basic QoS issues. But those thousands of
containers replace a small cluster of Apache servers because everything has to
be "web-scale". In effect, it's becoming much more expensive to run a web
backend due to staffing cost alone.

Another trend has been the appification of the Web, resulting solely from the
desire to sell SaaS solutions due to the decline in end-user software sales.

